# Cyclogest-progesteron



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hello ladies,

I have already asked this question in the peer support section, but though I ask it here as well in case some of you here doesn’t read that section but could help me out with my dilemma.
I am having IUI next week and I don’t know if I should use cyclogest(progesterone) after insemination or not. As I will have the insemination abroad I don’t know what the doctors opinion will be. I will definitely ask them about it but I thought I ask you ladies about your opinions.
I have some remaining from my previous cycles as my clinic gave it routinely to everyone. I am just wondering if it would be better not to use as my body has already a lot of clomid in it and will also have the ovulation injection. So I am just a bit concerned about all these hormones…
Am I wrong to think that progesterone is to support pregnancy if there is a history of miscarriage and also is more commonly used with IVF? Probably I am. 

Bimbo


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Hi Bimbo, have just replied on the peer support thread for you


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

our clinic routinely gives cyclogest to use during the 2ww for IUI.  
i am of the opinion that i already have so many drugs in my system i might as well throw everything at it.


----------



## Magic3s (Oct 5, 2009)

Hi,

I have another question in relation with cyclogest. I am on my 2ww and I have quite a lot of discharge and was wondering if it could be caused by cyclogest. Has anyone had this before?

Bimbo


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

Yes I had lots of discharge, you'll get the waxy stuff that the cyclogest is in & also your own dishcharge! Yukky isn't it


----------



## joeyrella (May 13, 2009)

it was like weeing fat!!!


----------

